# Marcus Schenkenberg, Ryan Locke, Christian Williams, Colin Egglesfield and Sascha Eiblmayr Steven Meisel Versace Jeans Couture Spring/Summer 1999 x 2



## Q (6 Okt. 2011)

​


----------



## Claudia (6 Okt. 2011)

:thx: fürs teilen


----------

